# Top Bar Hive. A look from the bottom.



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice! Too bad the hive isn't 42 inches or say 4 feet long. Perhaps a split is in order. Are you in a dearth or nectar is still flowing?


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I am looking into doing a split. The first group of flowers in the area are starting to dry up. I will have to get back out to see what else is getting ready to be in bloom. They have a good source of lavender at the moment.

This particular hive is located by nice large field of wildflowers and a large herb garden.










I do have one 4 foot hive which is only occupying about 2.5 feet of space and does not seem to want to go any larger. I have given them more space, but they are not moving over.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Lots of drones...might check for queen cells being that full.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

This hive has always produced a good number of drones. I did not see any queen cells during this last inspection.


----------



## Nebraska Hunting (Jul 3, 2010)

Some very nice photos in here. 
Jesses HuntinG
NH


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed the clump of drones too. But what's that queen doing under there w/ them too?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"But what's that queen doing under there w/ them too?"_

You just like to think of all of us going stare crazy looking for a queen that really isn't there. One thing I learned about these photos is never to try and positively identify a queen, drone or mite unles it's very obvious. 

FindlayBee: Nice TBH's and a good looking area for honey bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just havin' fun. Yes, nice pic.


----------

